# best Fletching jig to buy?



## bowhunter3311 (Nov 2, 2016)

hey, i am interested in buying a fletching jig. I want a reliable one, but not too expensive. I need it to do straight vanes, but am also interested in the helical curves. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Brandonluke4 (Feb 1, 2017)

for the money the bohning pro fletcher isnt bad for 40 bucks and you can buy a helical clamp for it, or if you want the next step up for 80-90 it would be a bitzenburger fletching jig


----------



## kentuckybowman (Sep 5, 2016)

Bitzenburger


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

I have several different jigs and to be honest with ya, I use them all and not just one. To me it all depends on what arrow you are fletching and what you are putting on them.

I am still a little old school and like 4 inch feathers...to do that, I have the Bitz that I use a helical clamp with. That's the only use I have for that jig though; doing feathers.

For target arrows that I am putting vanes on, I use the Last Chance Vane Master Pro. With vanes, you can do them however you want with one jig, no extra clamps required....left helical, right helical, straight...several different offset degree options. It takes all sizes and diameter shafts too, unlike some of the other jigs. 

I also do a lot of fletching for the guys at work that hunt. They all use standard diameter carbon shafts...the .246 size and want the 2 inch vanes. For them, I have a couple of the Arizona Mini fletching jigs, where I can do the vanes like the Blazers in very very fast order. Since they do all 3 fletch at the same time, I can do a dozen really fast.


----------



## ganso14865 (Oct 4, 2016)

Bitzenburger 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Last chance is the best at over $200, but the Bitz is the real deal, everything else is just plastic! Find a used one in the classifieds they last forever!


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

If you want the BEST, its Firenock. Couldnt give me an LCA jig. If you dont have $400 to put towards a jig get the bitz


----------



## WASHECA (Jan 3, 2012)

Save your money and get the bitz and you'll be money ahead. after 2 or 3 cheaper jigs I got a bitz and said to myself why didn't I get this in the 1st place. well part of that answer was I didn't think I'd be fletching that many arrows, just repairing torn vanes. for yrs now all I get is shafts. I also built a arrow saw and build all my arrows. lots of times I see bitzenburger jigs in the classifieds.


----------



## OspreyZB (Feb 26, 2017)

Another vote for bitzenburger


----------



## Mathew Lyman (Feb 25, 2017)

Bitz baby


----------



## MIC.K (Dec 5, 2012)

Bitz!! One and done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boner (Jan 9, 2008)

Been using bitzes for close to 30 years, until I recently ran into the goat tuff jig at an asa event. Best most simplistic jig I've seen yet.


----------



## ezmorningrebel (Dec 27, 2012)

i started out on a bohning helix and then went to the arizona ez fletch. finally broke down and bought a bitz. it's completely worth it and lives up to the hype. i find i can still go just as fast as the ones that do 3 at a time because i can get the clamp off earlier without worrying about pulling the vanes off.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

In the same boat... 

I was looking at the EZ fletch, mainly because being blind makes adjustments and reading degree markings difficult, and I haven't had my hands on anything yet I've been able to adapt. 

That being said, the description of the EZ is a little confusing, or my reading comprehension isn't so good, but once I started emailing questions to the company their responses weren't really described anywhere I could find on the website... 

The site says up to 26/64 shafts, but emails say 27, but only for vanes. For feathers largest shaft was, again according to emails, something like 24... Never did hear why. 

So, also looking for something that will feather 27s, but I also shoot a lot of 23s and may give the EZ fletch a try.


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

Bitz


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

There really is only one and that's the Bitz. Don't listen to anyone who says "only half the price of the Bitz but it's just as good" not true. The Bitz has been around forever - how many of these plastic Commie made bunkers will be around in 40 years? I'm thinking none...


----------



## RVA (Nov 30, 2016)

Bitz and done! Set up correctly can fletch anything. No need for another. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Adub2500 (Oct 29, 2012)

Bitzenburger


----------



## Mac2118 (Dec 21, 2007)

I vote for the Bitz. I'm using my dad's and its roughly 49 years old now. Still works like new.


----------



## Xmxer (Jan 1, 2007)

Bitz here too, just simple and reliable.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a blitz and once they are set up they are awesome but very slow.

The one that I have my eye on is the one offered by goat tuff glue, the guy at the asa has it at their table and it is pretty cool and easy to use. It has straight and helical choices and the process it uses makes sense. 

Has anyone here bought it and used it to give a long term review.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I went to the goat tuff website and they have a nice little video of it, their glue is beyond awesome.


----------



## must-hunt (Apr 20, 2011)

I love the AAE fletcher .. under $50 and works awesome. you can order it on the Arizona Archery Enterprises web page


----------



## Wisconsinnate (Jan 1, 2013)

The best is the Firenock I think. Way too much money for me though. I use a Bitz and have never had a problem with any arrows I've done. Its a great unit and does an awesome job. Definitely the best for the money.


----------



## bowhunter3311 (Nov 2, 2016)

Hey thanks guys for all your advice, i really appreciate it. I am looking for a reliable one, and it sounds like the bitz is the way to go. So if anyone has one send me a pm and maybe we can set something up. 
thanks.


----------



## olbowtraders (Aug 16, 2016)

There are some very good tools out there but the bitz is Jig i bought in the 70's and I'm still using it. I now have all straight and helical camps and they are still made exactly the same way. with one bitz and the new fast setting glue ; you can do a doz. arrows in less than 30 minutes.


----------



## Commander Cody (Nov 24, 2006)

Had a Bitz with the Zenith mod. Sold it today and ordered a Vane Master Pro from 60X. With their price, and AT discount, I'm in it for about what i was into the Bitz with the 3 clamps and the Zenith.


----------



## Kevin H (Dec 23, 2007)

Bitz with the Zenith upgrade...about a $100ish. Used it for years until the LCA came along.


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Vane Master Pro!


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Padgett said:


> I have a blitz and once they are set up they are awesome but very slow.
> 
> The one that I have my eye on is the one offered by goat tuff glue, the guy at the asa has it at their table and it is pretty cool and easy to use. It has straight and helical choices and the process it uses makes sense.
> 
> Has anyone here bought it and used it to give a long term review.


I have used the goat tuff for a year now. It is very easy to use and gives you the option to 4 fletch. It is not very consistent though because there is some play in every component on it. I wish I would have just gotten the Bitz.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

JoJan IMO. Mine is probably 30 years old and works great. I can make quality arrows in a few minutes with fastest glue. I start on #1 and by the time I get to #6 the glue is dry. Do that 3 times and I have a 6 finished arrows. They have different jigs as well.

IMHO the people that don't like them are mechanically challenged and/or didn't read the instructions. They are very adjustable and that can lead to problems if you don't know what you are doing. If you do they work great.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Bitz.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the reply on the little goat tuff fletcher, I totally see what you are saying about it having play in some areas. 

The best fletching experiences that I have had have been with my blitz and some fresh goat tuff glue, that stuff is unreal when it is fresh. With any other super glue even when fresh it forces you to wait a while for it to stick and with a blitz this slows you down a bunch but with the fresh goat tuff you press it down and in 3 seconds it is done and you can move on to the next one.


----------



## Jflynn (Oct 17, 2016)

There's nothing like the Bitzenberger. I've fletched with it for years and never had a problem. They're a little more than the others, but well worth it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berlinwall20998 (Feb 19, 2019)

Bohning Helix Tower Fletching Jig is the best


----------



## CZMark (Feb 22, 2019)

Bitzenburger


----------



## kkuykendall (Aug 30, 2016)

Bitzenburger


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I bought my first Bitzenberger back in 1977 and am still using it in 2019. No way I could tell you how many arrows it has fletched, but like the old Timex watch commercials....it just keeps on ticking.


----------



## wernerbs (Jan 9, 2019)

Spend the extra and get a Bitz. I use one that my dad bought back in the late 70’s and it works great.


----------



## Fasteddiefishin (Jan 31, 2017)

Jo jans are nice. My bitz has never given me a bad arrow though:wink: bitz is tpmy choice


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

I have to admit, someone gave me an Arizona EZ Fletch and it's very simple to use and works great. You can buy the whole kit for cheaper than one Bitz clamp! Haven't used my Bitz since using the AZ EZ, it's simple stupid and almost impossible to mess up, much easier to use than the Bitz.


----------



## berlinwall20998 (Feb 19, 2019)

In case you’re a bows and arrows devotee, one day you’ll get yourself unsatisfied by the accessible determination ‘prepared fletched, off the rack’ bolts. At that point you’re going to need to have a go at fletching them yourself. When you do this you’re going to need the best fletching jig to hold the poles and apply the vanes reliably at a similar dispersing and counterbalance. Just which jig is best can rely upon a couple of variables. Would you like to fletch straight, counterbalance, left or right helical? What type and number of vanes will you use?


----------



## Dickenscpa (May 2, 2015)

WASHECA said:


> Save your money and get the bitz and you'll be money ahead. after 2 or 3 cheaper jigs I got a bitz and said to myself why didn't I get this in the 1st place. well part of that answer was I didn't think I'd be fletching that many arrows, just repairing torn vanes. for yrs now all I get is shafts. I also built a arrow saw and build all my arrows. lots of times I see bitzenburger jigs in the classifieds.


This is basically me to a "T." I bought the Bohning plastic model with straight clamp that's basically a red plastic bitz copy and it's hard for me to work with and my clamp somehow warped. Don't know why on that it's in a climate controlled room so scratching my head there.

The Bohning Helix jig I really liked at first and if I just used it to fletch every now and then or repair hunting arrows with Blazers it's be fine. On my target arrows I don't want 2" Blazers or 3* helical. Also, (and I'll take some blame here) I'm not gonna line the jig with aluminum foil or whatever and mine gummed up with old glue buildup. Using a knife wasn't my best choice to scrape against plastic but I'll take my fair share of blame where needed on its demise. I tried fletching some Victory NVX23s with it and even with moving the little holder up front down it didn't fit very well on the back end.

The Bitz has been best for me and wish I'd just bought it off the bat instead of fooling with the plastic ones. I have the right clamp and the straight clamp and I can do my 23s and hunting arrows with no problem.


----------



## Monfo02 (Jan 24, 2019)

I have a Bohning Blazer Helix - Fletching Jig and I have no complaints with it but I'm curious about the Goat Tuff Fletching Jig


----------



## JPiniewski (Dec 7, 2002)

I have an Arizona Easy Fletch and I have been using it for a few years. Works GREAT for me.

Not saying there are not better ones but for the price and for what I need it works flawless.


----------



## junglerecon (Feb 17, 2019)

JPiniewski said:


> I have an Arizona Easy Fletch and I have been using it for a few years. Works GREAT for me.
> 
> Not saying there are not better ones but for the price and for what I need it works flawless.


[emoji1318] this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Bitz does everything, and does it as well as the specialty jigs that do less. It's a no-brainer with the possible exception of having a very specific requirement.


----------



## Stevens214 (Mar 13, 2018)

Bitz cant go wrong


----------



## kyle.evans1 (Mar 2, 2019)

vane master pro


----------



## marvelous (Feb 26, 2019)

I agree. This jig does it all with a variety of clamps and adjustments that will fit your needs. A bit pricey but well worth it. It's a one at a time clamp but combined with a fast adhesive, you will get done in no time.


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

Bitz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT965 (Jul 4, 2014)

The bitz is great. Used the bohning tower jig which isn't bad for a good helical with blazer vanes but still prefer the Bitz.


----------



## Irish Lad (Feb 3, 2014)

My mini Arizona has been great, it's the only jig I have ever used. Fast and easy. I have only ever fetched blazers with it.


----------



## ccham1991 (Feb 10, 2019)

Last chance


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

For me, once the Arizona was introduced , the single vane at a time fletching jig went out the window


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckaholic84 (Aug 1, 2015)

I just got an arizona and just did a dozen arrows....very simple and does a fantastic job....my only concern is long term durability being its all plastic....but for the money, ease of use, and the nice helical it puts on blazers im very satisfied so far

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Samzacem (Jul 27, 2017)

buckaholic84 said:


> I just got an arizona and just did a dozen arrows....very simple and does a fantastic job....my only concern is long term durability being its all plastic....but for the money, ease of use, and the nice helical it puts on blazers im very satisfied so far
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Put a little bit of bow wax on The Jig where the vanes go in because the worst part is the extra glue when it squeezes out a little bit gets on the plastic and gums them up really bad


----------



## Boomstick300 (Feb 21, 2012)

Just read somewhere that the LCA VMP are made of Aluminum now.... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## buckaholic84 (Aug 1, 2015)

Samzacem said:


> Put a little bit of bow wax on The Jig where the vanes go in because the worst part is the extra glue when it squeezes out a little bit gets on the plastic and gums them up really bad


thanks for the tip i will try that

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leveralone (Jan 23, 2010)

Bitz. It is solid and very precise.


----------



## Goosetree (Jan 4, 2018)

Bitz


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi....a bunch of votes for bitzenburger....and I will add another vote. I have been using a Jo-Jan for about 18 years now and just went to the bitz....sorry I did not make the move sooner. Cheers!
Fred


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

buckaholic84 said:


> I just got an arizona and just did a dozen arrows....very simple and does a fantastic job....my only concern is long term durability being its all plastic....but for the money, ease of use, and the nice helical it puts on blazers im very satisfied so far
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I still have my original jigs, 3 of them...........right, left, mini....with extra arms..............haven't had to change the arms yet, and I have used them for many years, little maintenance and you won't have any problems


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Man I have been thinking of a Vane Master Pro. I added it up and between the AZ jigs I have and Blitz and some others I am not that far out from the Vane Master Pro... I will have to watch some reviews on it the price had me thinking another bow or glue vanes on... LOL - and I would rather have a bow!


----------



## rhymesWithLaser (Dec 11, 2018)

My bitzenburger with the zenith upgrade kit is a beast. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Laars (Apr 26, 2015)

Bitzenbuerger. I've had my 3 for 30 years.


----------



## pir8archery (Jan 11, 2017)

I just switched to the Bitz and am really impressed with how easy it is to use.


----------



## PA Hubba4107 (Mar 4, 2019)

Some guys might think they are junk, but I have had good luck with my Arizona EZ fletch. I can fletch a dozen arrows in about 25 minutes with a nice helical. Serves the purpose for me.


----------



## peacemaker45 (Feb 25, 2019)

Jo Jan for 28 years


----------



## MLAV (Jul 24, 2012)

I have been using the Bitz for many years. Works great with feathers on normal dia. arrows. I do find it hard to adjust for small vanes on skinny arrows. I am thinking about trying the Last Chance Vane Master Pro when I get some loose change.


----------



## 6-gold (Feb 16, 2008)

bitz is the best i have 5 tables full. been using them for fifty years.


----------



## SlickTrick123 (Jul 31, 2018)

Jo-Jan has worked great for me


----------



## CentralMABow (Jan 30, 2020)

I have a plastic version of the blitz, and like others I wish I just ponied up the money


----------



## Cissell (Dec 16, 2010)

I have 2 EZ fletch jigs, Bitz, and a Grayling. Exclusively use the Grayling. The other 3 are mostly collecting dust.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Year old Thread for fletching. Needing posts?



CentralMABow said:


> I have a plastic version of the blitz, and like others I wish I just ponied up the money


I've a Martin (Say Grayling, plastic) that is every bit the fletching tool that the Bitz is. I've sold 3 Bitz just because they weren't any better than what I already had - Martin, Multi Fletcher Jo-Jan (3 of them) and Mono Jo-Jan.



Cissell said:


> I have 2 EZ fletch jigs, Bitz, and a Grayling. Exclusively use the Grayling. The other 3 are mostly collecting dust.


Yes, if only fletching one arrow at a time the Grayling a nice jig. I've got a Martin (say Grayling) that has to be 30 years and no issues.....


----------



## dsj2 (Dec 29, 2019)

Another vote for bitzenburger


----------



## WendyReesef (May 10, 2020)

I also vote for Bitz and I publish awesome reviews for it Click to know!!!


----------



## Seadonist (Jan 5, 2015)

ezmorningrebel said:


> i started out on a bohning helix and then went to the arizona ez fletch. finally broke down and bought a bitz. it's completely worth it and lives up to the hype. i find i can still go just as fast as the ones that do 3 at a time because i can get the clamp off earlier without worrying about pulling the vanes off.


Ditto. Bitzenberger is tried and true


----------



## TkTundra (May 18, 2020)

Bitzenburger!!


----------



## TkTundra (May 18, 2020)

Bitzenburger!!


----------



## Tpoland8 (Dec 15, 2018)

The last chance setup is pretty slick


----------



## RevBelleville (Oct 31, 2019)

Bitzenburger, tried and true, great value for the money!


----------

